# automatischer Absatz & Leerzeichen



## Xethon (30. August 2005)

Hi,

ich habe eine Seite gebastelt und in dem Content schreibe ich meinen Text. Habe es so gemacht, dass links 8px Abstand vom Rand ist. Jetzt hätte ich es gerne, dass er automatisch am rechten Ende des Contents 8px vor dem Rand automatisch einen Zeilenumbruch macht. Wie mache ich das? Noch ein Problem: Die Seite wird eine Bewerbung. Deshalb ist da ein Lebenslauf mit drin. Bei so nem Lebenslauf macht man ja Name: und lässt dann ein wenig Platz. Aber ich kann nur ein Leerzeichen nach Namen machen und dann kann ich keine Leerzeichen oder Tabulatoren machen. Wie kann ich den ausreichenden Platz für die Angaben machen? Ich hoffe ihr versteht wa sich meine.


----------



## cameeel (30. August 2005)

Also mit dem Anordnen der Daten kann ich dir weiterhelfen...
 Zunächst das mit den Leerzeichen, wenn du da mehr als eines hintereinander machen möchtest musst du die Leerzeichen als Sonderzeichen schreiben: *&nbsp;* ist ein Leerzeichen, *&nbsp;&nbsp;* sind zwei Leerzeichen usw...

  Aber das würde unsauber aussehen, probiers besser mit einer Tabelle:


```
<table style='width:400px; border:none;' cellspacing='0' cellpadding='1'>
  	<tr>
  		<td style='width:200px;'>Name:</td>
  		<td style='width:200px;'>Mustermann</td>
  	</tr>
  	<tr>
  		<td style='width:200px;'>Vorname:</td>
  		<td style='width:200px;'>Max</td>
  	</tr>
  </table>
```
 
  ...usw.

  Mit dem ersten von dir genannten Problem kann ich dir grad net helfen...

  MfG
  cAm3eel


----------

